# php53-* missing header



## cbrace (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all,

On my server, lang/php53 compiles and installs without error, but all of the  php53-based ports I use are currently failing with exactly the same error:

```
/usr/local/include/php/ext/php_config.h:15:33: error: ext/fileinfo/config.h: No such file or directory
```
Any ideas about what is going wrong here?

TIA

```
$ uname -r
9.0-RELEASE
```


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 21, 2012)

cbrace said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> [PHP 5.3]
> ...
> Any ideas about what is going wrong here?



(just a guess) did you define PHP_VER=53 in /etc/make.conf? Looks to work here.

HTH regards


----------

